# Waiting over, we have kittens



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

Charlotte had her kittens overnight, all doing well. Good weights and plugged into the milk bar.

We've got 2 blues, 2 lilacs, 1 tawny. She was nice enough to have different sexes in the same colours so easy to tell apart.


----------



## Oscar12 (Aug 26, 2012)

Absolutely gorgeous :drool: lol.
Lovely colourings too, i'd be eyeing up the 2nd one in


----------



## catgeoffrey (Jun 28, 2012)

Oh wow!

They are beautiful!


----------



## Aurelie (Apr 10, 2012)

How thoughtful of her to vary colours and sexes like that! . They are completely gorgeous :001_wub::001_wub::001_wub:


----------



## delca1 (Oct 29, 2011)

Wow, they are stunning :001_wub::001_wub:
I love their markings especially the tawny one ( second from left in first photo).

Mum is really pretty too, she looks very contented


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

What fab news that it all went well this time!


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

spotty cats said:


> Charlotte had her kittens overnight, all doing well. Good weights and plugged into the milk bar.
> 
> We've got 2 blues, 2 lilacs, 1 tawny. She was nice enough to have different sexes in the same colours so easy to tell apart.


Lost for words they are stunning can you send me a blue please? I saw one of your blues once truly beautiful cats. Congrats she made up for the small litter last time.


----------



## Hannahmourneevans (Dec 16, 2012)

Oh goodness they are beautiful and I want one!


----------



## Chiantina (Oct 16, 2012)

Totally gorgeous!!


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

Bagsy the tawny - I said it first 

What beautiful babies :001_wub:


----------



## Oscar12 (Aug 26, 2012)

MCWillow said:


> Bagsy the tawny - I said it first
> 
> What beautiful babies :001_wub:


If the tawny one is the 2nd one in then it's MMMIIAAAANNEEE lol


----------



## AvaRags (Jan 5, 2013)

Oh I'd like the one on the left please. Looking foward to seeing pics as they get bigger.


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

Mmm, mm, mmmmmmmmm - how lovely - I'll have a lilac! :001_wub:


----------



## Lucy1012 (May 23, 2010)

Babies!!!!!!!!!!!!!! a beautiful litter, well done to you both x


----------



## PetloverJo (Nov 4, 2011)

Stunning and they look huge already. Beautiful colours wow :001_wub::001_wub::001_wub::001_wub:


----------



## Jansheff (Jan 31, 2011)

Looks like the tawny one is popular - that's the one I'd like too.


----------



## Angie2011 (Feb 2, 2011)

Simply STUNNING!


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

gorgeous babies:001_wub: and a very proud mom i'm willing to have any thankyou


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Just beautiful :001_wub: :001_wub:

Well done Charlotte and congratulations to you both :thumbup:


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

Fab to see the photos. Are these Dargo's babies?


----------



## Tayto Girl (May 21, 2012)

Oh wow!! What beautiful Kittens 

I'm not fussy though - I'll take any (all ) of them :001_wub:


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

:001_wub:. :001_wub:. :001_wub:. :001_wub:. :001_wub:. :001_wub:


----------



## sharonbee (Aug 3, 2011)

Congratulations, well done to Charlotte too, her kittens are gorgeous and she looks so well herself too considering she has just given birth.

You must be so proud of her, it is nice to have all different colours and great that the two lilacs and two blues are a boy and a girl in each colour...much easier.


----------



## pipje (Jun 29, 2011)

They are all beautiful but the tawny one is... 

Congratulations on the birth!


----------



## Cats cats cats (Feb 4, 2011)

:001_wub: :001_wub: :001_wub: :001_wub: :001_wub:


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

Thanks so much for the lovely comments everyone :001_smile:

All bubs doing well this morning and gained weight.

The Tawny boy does really stand out among the dilutes, but my heart is with the lilacs this time.



OrientalSlave said:


> Are these Dargo's babies?


They are Dargo's, I delivered the news and was rewarded with an arm covered in drool which he does when he's very happy and purry.
Oddly the drooling cats I know are all "big, tough" stud boys


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

Rufus used to drool when he was enjoying being stroked, and he was most definitely not a stud!

Glad they are all doing well and looking forward to the next photo update.


----------



## K337 (May 20, 2011)

Oh they are simply gorgeous. I'd love the blue and lilac boys 

I've got a drooler too - my little selkirk girl  It's messy but I love it deep down


----------



## NorthernDarkness (Jan 9, 2013)

Clearly I'm not the only one who's noticed the tawny boy.:biggrin5: But then again I might be a bit biased when it comes to blacks..


----------



## Ingrid25 (Oct 1, 2011)

Oscar12 said:


> Absolutely gorgeous :drool: lol.
> Lovely colourings too, i'd be eyeing up the 2nd one in





MCWillow said:


> Bagsy the tawny - I said it first
> 
> What beautiful babies :001_wub:


nuh uh!the tawny is miiiinnneeeeee im closer! Im only 2-3 hours away!


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

For the Tawny fans, he's a bit of a cuddler




























And one last cute shot, mum makes a comfy bed apparently


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

Awwwwww so cute!


----------



## lupie (Sep 1, 2012)

they are stunning :001_wub:


----------



## sharonbee (Aug 3, 2011)

Awww, they are just beautiful, I love the colouring and markings of them, they are adorable. I love them all but I think it would be the tawny which I would choose, it would be very difficult to choose though.


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Oh my, oh my :001_tt1::001_tt1: How did I miss these gorgeous little chunks - they are all so adorable :001_wub::001_wub:
Congratulations on a safe delivery and a nice size litter too :thumbsup:


----------



## Chiantina (Oct 16, 2012)

They are so beautiful!!


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

I missed those earlier, they look so well and so, so, sooo SOOOOO cute.


----------



## Ingrid25 (Oct 1, 2011)

awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww:001_wub::001_wub::001_wub::001_wub:
I am getting an ocicat one day


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

Ingrid25 said:


> awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww:001_wub::001_wub::001_wub::001_wub:
> I am getting an ocicat one day


Thanks  Quite different to a Birman


----------



## Lilifer (Jan 12, 2013)

Such beautiful babies


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

6 days since the last photos - I've got withdrawal symptoms...


----------



## sharonbee (Aug 3, 2011)

Yes I keep popping back here for a kitten fix of these beautiful babies too.


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

sharonbee said:


> Yes I keep popping back here for a kitten fix of these beautiful babies too.


And we ain't getting our fixes!   :incazzato:


----------



## Hannahmourneevans (Dec 16, 2012)

thought it was just me :O


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

I will get more up soon! lol


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

Just a couple I took with my iphone, will do proper ones tomorrow

Tawny boy yelling for his mum









Tawny boy again









No more photos please


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

Gosh how they grow and develop. They are so different now their eyes are open, and they have cute fluffy kitten coats. Love the colours on the tawny, he looks to be a lovely warm colour. Hope that's what the breed standard calls for!


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

I find them cuter from 3-4 weeks, now they're in the ugly-cute stage. The coats smooth out, then fluff up again at around 6-8 weeks and that drops out by 12 weeks.

The tawny can be black to brown markings, so long as the coat is clear it doesn't matter much how inbetween they are.


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

ANd where are the lilacs?! I like lilac. Stamps feet.


----------



## Hannahmourneevans (Dec 16, 2012)

Neeeeeeeeeed.


----------



## JordanRose (Mar 10, 2012)

Eeeeeek!! :001_wub: I love Ocicats, they are just stunning :001_wub: Looking forward to seeing the progress of these little beauties!


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Oh so cute :001_wub::001_wub: Have to agree with Spid though - we need to see the lilacs 
Love mum covering them so you can't photograph them


----------



## sharonbee (Aug 3, 2011)

They are gorgeous photos, They change so much in so little time don't they, I love it once their eyes open. 
They are really cute, can't wait to see even more


----------



## TrinityWitch (Sep 17, 2012)

Stunning!! Congratulations xx


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

If you were in the UK the kittens would have homes several times over by now!


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

OrientalSlave said:


> If you were in the UK the kittens would have homes several times over by now!


I have enough of that here with some of them lol


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

A few of the Pinks.

Lilac girl


















And lilac boy


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

:001_wub::001_wub::001_wub: What a protective mummy she is too


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

How lovely to see the cute fluffy end of having a cat with kittens. They are prettier kittens than Orientals as well, the ORIs are rather like ET.


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

Awwww - so sweet :001_wub:- thank you


----------



## sharonbee (Aug 3, 2011)

Awwww...they are just adorable, I could have them all, I love Mummy cat too. She looks so protective of her babies.


----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2013)

I have only just noticed this thread so congrats on your kittens.  They are adorable.


----------

